# Word of the Day - Tchotchke



## debodun (May 26, 2021)

Tchotchke (noun) - a small object that is decorative rather than strictly functional; a trinket, knickknack.

The garage sale had a table full of tchotchke.


----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2021)

My refrigerator has an assortment of Tchotchkes. 
All useless.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

As a young child I thought tchotchke's were neat-O, but that's because I didn't have to dust or clean them. I know better now.


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

Children and teens sometimes enjoy attaching numerous tchotches to their backpack. 
It personalizes the pack, too, and identifies theirs quickly, amidst other similar backpacks!


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

If travelling , it might be helpful , even for adults, to attach a tchotchke or two,
to your luggage, so you can pick yours out, easily and quickly too!

How about attaching one to your car, so you can find it more easily, in a parking lot?  
And, How about attaching one to your keys, so you can find them?


----------



## Jim W. (May 26, 2021)

Sounds like some kind of Eastern European/Balkan food item, possibly made by putting something inside of something else that is made of potatoes. 

_"Yes, I'll have two pork tchotchke's, two lamb tchotchke's and a glass of fermented potato juice." _


----------



## RubyK (May 26, 2021)

One of my favorite words is Tchotchke, and the reason I go to thrift stores is to shop for unusual tchotchkes.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

I never hear the word Tchotchke in my life until a few years ago when I heard Weird Al's  Ebay song where he sings about Tchotchkes... so I had to look it up. It's not a word used in the UK


----------



## horseless carriage (May 27, 2021)

Seeing tchotchke spelt is enlightening. In East London where I grew up, there was a vibrant Jewish community. There was also a famous street market known as Petticoat Lane and that's where I heard the Yiddish word tchotchke. But it was pronounced shotski or maybe it just sounded like that because of the cockney accent.

How I loved watching those traders, they spoke as much with body gesticulation as they did with language. My brother bought a jacket from one of the stalls. "How much?" enquired my brother. "Twenty pounds, to you," the vendor replied. "Did you say eighteen?" My brother suggested. Stall holder, arms held aloft: "Would I argue with a gentleman?" My brother just couldn't resist that bit of theatre.


----------

